# feed up with my wife!!



## sofeedup_50 (May 7, 2012)

i could go with a long storie but i wont. just to say that after 20 years of mariage that. 8 years been pure hell in trying to save what little we still have, so tried of guessing what went wrong why i have to put up with the junk i have. she went to work at wal M 3rd shift and it realy affected our marrage i have had talks with her all she can do is look in the ln floor and bring up big tears and say it all my falt..she got to be friends with anthour woman there and it seem like she closed me out of her life i read alot of forms on the net and have talked with alot of people about this they come up with thats she is cheeting IDK. all the sighn is there but she has her good day when she acts like i am mr wonderfull.yeah right. there been days she would go with out talking to me but she could call her friend up and talk for hours she has too. i tryed to fit into her life style she has at work but was told to my face in front of her friend to shut up i was stupid! well any how this isant ever part of what went on in our life in the past. untill now let me say her friend is getting maried and now she makes time for me and talks to me just like we allway had a good marage, but i tryed to talk to her about our sex life i said i love to have the girl i married back her reply was that she older now and she not into that and that she never be that girl agan . summ this all up I havent changed and what i have is because of her i am still the same ole guy i was when we got married i still want hot sex with her but i know now that not going to happen. i have never got an answer form her what was going on with her during the past 8 years and for her to come back to me as tho nothing never was wrong. i have never realy been the jellous kind but i sat down a though of all the times when we was together and never wanted to do noting with me go out go fishing or help around the house, but like i said things started to change back after her friend decited to get married? so i guess i am finished with everthing had enough..


----------

